# so what Christmas collectibles will be unveiled when the gift boxes open in ten days?



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

here are my predictions:







  = candy cane





  = Christmas star





  = Christmas stocking





  = Christmas wreath





  = Santa Claus!
​
what are yours?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

this red box better have a red balloon


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 16, 2015)

These are all good ideas, I'll take any of them!

Although, I have a suspicion that the pink gifts are actually the christmas lights, in permanent form.  I have absolutely no basis for my guess.  It's wild speculation.  It's just seems a lot of work was spent on the Christmas lights collectible (it's animated, after all!) for it to just disappear at the end of it all.

*shrugs*  Again, my wild guess!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 16, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> These are all good ideas, I'll take any of them!
> 
> Although, I have a suspicion that the pink gifts are actually the christmas lights, in permanent form.  I have absolutely no basis for my guess.  It's wild speculation.  It's just seems a lot of work was spent on the Christmas lights collectible (it's animated, after all!) for it to just disappear at the end of it all.
> 
> *shrugs*  Again, my wild guess!



That's a good idea
I think it's a ornament or something


----------



## Araie (Dec 16, 2015)

Getting Santa Claus as a collectible seems kinda.. strange. Don't you think? Maybe it can be a Christmas tree star topper instead.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Getting Santa Claus as a collectible seems kinda.. strange. Don't you think? Maybe it can be a Christmas tree star topper instead.



I dunno, i was thinking of decorations and Santa's face/hat is pretty common as a decoration but I guess that would be too much to put into a little collectible; not sure what would be grand-prize/blue giftworthy though...  tree topper sounds good, maybe the orange gift then is a standard ornament like somebody suggested.


----------



## Araie (Dec 16, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I dunno, i was thinking of decorations and Santa's face/hat is pretty common as a decoration but I guess that would be too much to put into a little collectible; not sure what would be grand-prize/blue giftworthy though...  tree topper sounds good, maybe the orange gift then is a standard ornament like somebody suggested.



Maybe.. seems like good ideas to me! By the way, for my last post, I wasn't insulting you or anything. I was just giving a suggestion. (Not implying that you took it that way or anything.)


----------



## Sholee (Dec 16, 2015)

it'd be nice if it wasn't all Christmas stuff since not all of us celebrate it but maybe the return of the snow globe?


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> By the way, for my last post, I wasn't insulting you or anything. I was just giving a suggestion. (Not implying that you took it that way or anything.)



no worries!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> it'd be nice if it wasn't ALL Christmas stuff since not all of us celebrate it but maybe the return of the snow globe?



I would love a snowglobe! (A redesign maybe)


----------



## Araie (Dec 16, 2015)

King Dad said:


> no worries!



Ok, good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> it'd be nice if it wasn't ALL Christmas stuff since not all of us celebrate it but maybe the return of the snow globe?


Yes! I have always wanted a snow globe!


----------



## piske (Dec 16, 2015)

I would like a snow globe too! Or I think a simple snowflake would be really pretty! :> maybe a little wreath?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

They're probably all tasty cakes.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 16, 2015)

I wish they were tradable more than once xD 

I hope the pink isn't the lights, though..


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

Sparro said:


> They're probably all tasty cakes.



Ungiftable tasty cakes sounds nice... not

I have a feeling they'll all be unique in the sense that they're all new collectibles.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll tell ya what i wouldn't mind-- a holiday fruit cake!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope it's the glow wands.

I think it'll be a little too time consuming to make a new imaged collectible for all of them... so multicolored glow wands like multicolored candy makes sense. The special snowflake collectible wouldn't really seem special standing against all the other different cool theories, but among one type it would look nice and worth trying for.

(And they would look good on the dark bg!)


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 16, 2015)

pandapples said:


> I hope it's the glow wands.
> 
> I think it'll be a little too time consuming to make a new imaged collectible for all of them... so multicolored glow wands like multicolored candy makes sense. The special snowflake collectible wouldn't really seem special standing against all the other different cool theories, but among one type it would look nice and worth trying for.
> 
> (And they would look good on the dark bg!)



hmmm you may be right!  there is a penchant at TBF to have light source collectibles (and cakes).  i dont think there's a red or orange glowwand tho in the game is there?  but i hope they're not ALL glowwands though (or all of any 1 thing)


----------



## pandapples (Dec 16, 2015)

King Dad said:


> hmmm you may be right!  there is a penchant at TBF to have light source collectibles (and cakes).  i dont think there's a red or orange glowwand tho in the game is there?  but i hope they're not ALL glowwands though (or all of any 1 thing)



Yeah there's no red and orange glow wand in game, but I think there's no red, green, blue, dark candies in game either right? It would be a little boring for them to be all glow wands I agree, but there are 5 colors and 5 fits in one row for pretty lineup so maaybe?


----------



## Amilee (Dec 16, 2015)

i would love it to be some sort of candy or cakes/cookies <3


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 16, 2015)

What do you mean? - Justin Beiber


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

mokollectibles of course 

whatever's fine as long as they are permanent tbh


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> here are my predictions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your guesses. I agree with them all except for the blue one. That might be a snowman!


----------



## piske (Dec 17, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I like your guesses. I agree with them all except for the blue one. That might be a snowman!



Ooh a snowman would be great!!! c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> mokollectibles of course
> 
> whatever's fine as long as they are permanent tbh



I'd love a mokollectible


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm gonna be sad if the pink gift is the lights. Xp


----------



## piske (Dec 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm gonna be sad if the pink gift is the lights. Xp



Hmm, I'm not sure how I would feel...they were all gifts, so I think I'll be happy no matter what c: I wish the original lights would stay because I love the messages from my friends c:


----------



## Jacob (Dec 17, 2015)

I am hoping that they are gonna be the the same items, just different colors.

Maybe it'll be glow wands but idk, I just don't really want 5 completely new designs, if that makes sense.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I am hoping that they are gonna be the the same items, just different colors.
> 
> Maybe it'll be glow wands but idk, I just don't really want 5 completely new designs, if that makes sense.



I want different things. What if it's something ugly in 5 different colors? LOL. With 5 different collectibles, you're sure to like at least one or two of them!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 17, 2015)

what about snow angels? :]


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 17, 2015)

i dont know but im so hyped! merry Christmas/Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it'll be something that's not as exclusive seeing how there's a lot of parcels going around. Your suggestions are good though, apart from the Santa. ^^


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 17, 2015)

if they're different colors of the same object, i hope they turn out to be Christmas ornaments...


----------



## Aali (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm hoping for non Christmas themed items so we can display them all year long.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

Obviously the orange one is going to be the best one 
since it cost the most


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 17, 2015)

Watch they are feathers like from the fair.  I think the red one should be a candy cane. And I like the idea that the pink one is the holiday lights. Orange can be special snowflakes. Why do they never restock?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 18, 2015)

TykiButterfree said:


> Watch they are feathers like from the fair.  I think the red one should be a candy cane. And I like the idea that the pink one is the holiday lights. Orange can be special snowflakes. Why do they never restock?



They 100% won't be special snowflakes.
Orange do restock a lot xD


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2015)

I am actually wondering if one of the presents, has a special snowflake in it!


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2015)

Sej said:


> I am actually wondering if one of the presents, has a special snowflake in it!



Ohhh like 1 random present has one in it? That would be cool :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, neat lineup! I don't think I've seen one that way~ c:


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Ohhh like 1 random present has one in it? That would be cool :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, neat lineup! I don't think I've seen one that way~ c:



Yeah! Even in a pink one 

Also, tysm! I made it look like that by mistake xD


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Obviously the orange one is going to be the best one
> since it cost the most



watch it be oranges ahahah


----------



## JeffreyAC (Dec 23, 2015)

They are all going to be the same gifts but different colors, that way everyone who went color cordinated will have a "merry christmas"


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 23, 2015)

hopefully ornaments if that's the case...  or Christmas cookies!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

Theory, in the advent calendar, there is a box in the bottom left. This is filled with a Bell, a candy cane, Stocking, star and Baul Bauls. So pink: Baul Bauls
Orange: Bell
Blue: Star
Red: candy cane
Green: Stocking
Just a suggestion


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

Good eye!!  i didnt notice that!  did the box just open today??


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

King Dad said:


> Good eye!!  i didnt notice that!  did the box just open today??



No, it's on the defualt winter ACNL poster thing. But I thought I might just point it out xD


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

Hmm, hopefully something awesome! I will gift it back to the ones that gifted me hurhurhur


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

GUESS
THERES MORE SNOW AND ITS GETTING FASTER OMFG I CANT WAIT


----------



## Laudine (Dec 24, 2015)

*small voice* ...Christmas cupcakes? 
Sorry I'll show myself out xD

Joking aside, just a few more hours until the presents unwrap. I hope there will be a star!


----------



## himeki (Dec 24, 2015)

Socks


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Socks



that would be awesome!  the annual gifts from grandparents:  socks, underwear, a wallet, a box of chocolate covered cherries, and an old-fashioned wrist-watch...


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2015)

So excited for you guys to see these! You're going to love them... Thunder really outdid himself this time.


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Justin said:


> So excited for you guys to see these! You're going to love them... Thunder really outdid himself this time.



thunder does these?


----------



## cornimer (Dec 24, 2015)

Justin said:


> So excited for you guys to see these! You're going to love them... Thunder really outdid himself this time.



Now I'm even more excited to see them!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

Justin said:


> So excited for you guys to see these! You're going to love them... Thunder really outdid himself this time.



I'm glad Thunder is doing them again, can't wait!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

Justin said:


> So excited for you guys to see these! You're going to love them... Thunder really outdid himself this time.



Pls just tell me what it is


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

Justin said:


> So excited for you guys to see these! You're going to love them... Thunder really outdid himself this time.



Release it now then lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

THERS A COUNTDOWN I CANT BREAHTT


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 24, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Release it now then lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> THERS A COUNTDOWN I CANT BREAHTT



LET ME GET THE HYPE THRUSTERS

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 24, 2015)

THANKS JUSTIN/JER-BEAR SO NOW I KNOW HOW MUCH SLEEP I CAN GET IF I SLEEP NOW....
thats not a good thing lawl
idk who put it up


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 24, 2015)

I feel like they'll become into something related fo the events


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I feel like they'll become into something related fo the events



could be! there'd be gingerbread man; snowman; christmas tree; uh.. ordinary snowflake; and... Pierrot?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 24, 2015)

If I got a Santa collectible I'd throw it out


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2015)

Sholee said:


> it'd be nice if it wasn't all Christmas stuff since not all of us celebrate it but maybe the return of the snow globe?



yes pls


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

It's one hour until the presents open c:


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

Yas so excited
What if it's a bunch of the rare collectibles, but non-gift able?


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 25, 2015)

So I stayed up thinking they would be opening now but turns out there's still an hour left. -~-

Looks like I'll see them tomorrow...


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Yas so excited
> What if it's a bunch of the rare collectibles, but non-gift able?


At approximately December 25th 2:59AM Jingle Time, the gifts will unwrap themselves into brand new collectibles for your enjoyment on Christmas


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

King Dad said:


> could be! there'd be gingerbread man; snowman; christmas tree; uh.. ordinary snowflake; and... Pierrot?



LOL 
Maybe a peppermint candy?
Ugh.. the anticipation is killing me tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

Ima tbt addict, so I'll be here when they open c:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll just be chilling to the Toy Day music until they open


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

The best part is how nearly everyone is completely wrong. 

40 minutes to go! So excited.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

Justin said:


> The best part is how nearly everyone is completely wrong.
> 
> 40 minutes to go! So excited.



It's gonna be a picture of you and Tina together!
Take it from me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

Oooh! So no-one's guessed correctly yet? I'm excited! (Secretly hoping for egg nog but I doubt it!!)


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

He said nearly so I'm guessing at least one person guessed something right (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah! I noticed that when I went back to re-read it. I've gone through the thread and am hoping glow wands???


----------



## Thunder (Dec 25, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> thunder does these?



justin made me stay up 'till 7am to finish 'em it was awful


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2015)

Thunder said:


> justin made me stay up 'till 7am to finish 'em it was awful



I'm sure we'll love whatever you made though :3


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2015)

Thunder said:


> justin made me stay up 'till 7am to finish 'em it was awful



It's okay I got him back for you by keeping him until 9:30am. 

They really are amazing though.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

Definitely!  The presents are quite cute by themselves. 

Ahh the anticipation!! 

I really love the Toy Day music as well. The game has such nice songs in it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's okay I got him back for you by keeping him until 9:30am.
> 
> They really are amazing though.



tina why are you awake


----------



## pandapples (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh my god so cute. Great job on them and Merry Christmas


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2015)

THE ORANGE PRESENTS ARE LUMPS OF COAL

Ah the collectibles are adorable though!


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2015)

Please use the new thread for discussion: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?342804-Merry-Christmas!-Holiday-Gifts-are-NOW-OPEN:)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

IT'S COAL


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

HAHA. I joked with someone that they all might be lumps of coal!! 

I LOVE THEM!! The mittens are the best!! And the Jingle heads are hilarious!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

Justin said:


> Please use the new thread for discussion: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?342804-Merry-Christmas!-Holiday-Gifts-are-NOW-OPEN:)



RIP this thread


kekekekekeke coal


----------

